# Kauf und Lieferung nach Russland. Black Sin 6.0 (2012)



## chakkka (13. Dezember 2012)

Hallo!

First of all, I want to apologize for talking in english on German forum.
That's because my Deutsch skill ist sehr schlecht.

Okay, my question is:
I live in Russia, and really like and want to buy Black Sin 6.0 (2012) in 20" (maybe even 18") size, but I can't find seller with shipment possibility to my country.
Maybe local enthusiasts can give me some advises on that?
I may consider even used offers.

Thanks!


----------



## Mierza (13. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

Radon-Bikes are exclusively sold by H&S Bike-Discout:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a58263/black-sin-6-0.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chakkka (13. Dezember 2012)

Mierza schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Radon-Bikes are exclusively sold by H&S Bike-Discout:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a58263/black-sin-6-0.html


Thanks,
I tried there, something with strict logistic policy prevents them from shipping to Russia.

Maybe someone from radon-bikes management will see this thread and help me?


----------



## internetsurfer (13. Dezember 2012)

Hi chakkka, maybe you can find an auction of a new or used radon bike with shipping to russia.
If you like to buy a new bike, try to contact a local forwarding agency for transport to your country. They can even handle tax and customs for you.


----------



## tillibebek (13. Dezember 2012)

Boah, wie geil ihr alle Englisch könnt. Nicht, dass das ein Betrugsversuch ist?!


----------



## filiale (13. Dezember 2012)

Solange keiner von uns das Bike kauft und dann versucht an ihn weiterzuleiten kann auch nix passieren.


----------



## filiale (13. Dezember 2012)

Don't you have a friend or a member of a family in Western Europe ? They buy it for you and will then forward it.


----------



## chakkka (14. Dezember 2012)

filiale schrieb:


> Don't you have a friend or a member of a family in Western Europe ? They buy it for you and will then forward it.


If somebody from EU will buy it and forwards to me, I have to pay additional VAT cost. (20%) And I can't afford it.
But if I buy directly from Russia, it gonna be VAT-free, 200 euro cheaper 
So, that's the only way for me. To find seller, with proper delivery.



tillibebek schrieb:


> Boah, wie geil ihr alle Englisch könnt. Nicht, dass das ein Betrugsversuch ist?!


Don't worry, I have no intentions to make some fraud-schemes.



internetsurfer schrieb:


> If you like to buy a new bike, try to contact a local forwarding agency for transport to your country. They can even handle tax and customs for you.


You mean DHL, UPS etc?


----------



## Aalex (14. Dezember 2012)

the problem is your country, not DHL or any other carrier.

Your customs are much more strict than swiss customs for example. 

And shipping costs to the russian federation is at least 150 euro for bulky goods. and then is your postal network a joke.


----------



## chakkka (15. Dezember 2012)

Aalex schrieb:


> the problem is your country, not DHL or any other carrier.
> 
> Your customs are much more strict than swiss customs for example.
> 
> And shipping costs to the russian federation is at least 150 euro for bulky goods. and then is your postal network a joke.


Yeah, I know. 
Russian customs are horrible, and our local post is complete joke.
But I don't mind to use any other logistic company.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. Dezember 2012)

chakkka schrieb:


> I live in Russia



Where exactly?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (18. Dezember 2012)

then you might have a chance with a private carrier..! But I'd take one who can take care of the VAT deduction etc. That would at least save you the freight costs ;-)


----------

